# R.I.P. R. Lee Ermey



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

R. Lee Ermey has passed away, due to complications from pneumonia.

You will be missed Gunny, not by all the jackwagons out there but by all those who love the second amendment, our military, and America.

I apologize for not posting this yesterday


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

R.I.P. Gunny, wish we had more like you !!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

* Rest in Peace Gunny----Semper Fi*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

A great person through and through. R.I.P..


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Oh man he was a great man sad to here this R.I.P. gunny


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

dad day for sure r.i.p. gunny.

I'll bet he and patrick are having a grand ol time today.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Did you know that his lines in "Full Metal Jacket" were not scripted? Here's a tribute to Gunny from a friend: http://thinkingafield.org/2018/04/r-lee-ermey-remembering-gunny.html


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Glen. That remembrance sheds a lot of light on who he really was as a person. Quite honestly I've found very few older Marines who were anything other than softies as long as you didn't insult the Corps, their family or their choice of firearms.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

I liked the guy....especially cuz he was a Glock fan too!


----------

